# What's fair vs. What's reasonable vs. What's right



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 30, 2010)

Ok, this situation just came up today, and I'm wondering how best to handle it because it's not at all clear cut.

Two twin sisters are renting a 2 bedroom apartment from me, and the rent on that apartment went up by 3% from $660 to 680 effective May 1 (day after tomorrow).

The first sister, Janet, paid her rent cheque yesterday in the amount of $330, which is $10 shy of the $340 she should have paid for her half of May's rent.
So, I gave her a receipt for $340, but included a copy of the lease renewal form showing that the rent would be going up May 1 to $680.  I figured I'd swallow the $10 just as long as she paid the correct rent next time and thereafter.

Well today, her sister Janessa paid her share of the rent, and she ALSO paid $330.

I can:

1. Pretend to be an idiot and give Janessa a receipt for $340 and ALSO remind her that the rent went up to $680, or  (that's the "fair" option)

2. I can give Janessa her cheque back and tell her that I have already reminded them that the rent for may is $680, or (that's the "reasonable" option cuz I can't believe Janessa didn't see my note too)

3. I can give both cheques back and tell them both to pay $340 each.  (that's the "right" option)

What would you do and why?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 30, 2010)

Well, quite the enigma. What would I do? Well if they work at Hooters and liked to sunbath a lot I'd probably let it slide. 

But you probably wanted a serious reply, then you shouldn't read this.

Then again do they usually pay their rent on time? How long have they been tenants? Do they make a lot of noise? Are they worth having as tenants? What are you going to do when all the other tenants feign innocence


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 30, 2010)

A lease agreement is a lease agreement. I would have collected the correct rent the first time.with no notes. The rent for May is 340 each, wether they pay it in April or on may 1st. And when it is late, do you charge a late fee?
And what about the security that goes with the raise in the rent, those should go up also.
That is what I would do if I was a real "stickler" named "Richard", but alas...I always do what is fair....
Karma is a bitch in this life....I think folks make the world go round, not $$.


----------



## Cork-Guy (May 1, 2010)

I'd keep the checks and tack on the past due rent to next months rent. The lease agreement is a legal binding contract you "all" must follow.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 1, 2010)

Cork-Guy said:


> I'd keep the checks and tack on the past due rent to next months rent. The lease agreement is a legal binding contract you "all" must follow.


This is what I would do but I would tell them about this then if they renig on it next month then out they go.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 1, 2010)

So, I hung on to Janessa's receipt for $340 until I decided what I was going to do.  I was most inclined to either swallow the full $20 difference and chaulk it up to experience, or give both cheques back and tell them the rent is $680, not $660.

But, this morning there were two cheques under my door from Janet and Janessa in the amount of $340 each.  I guess they were aware that it wasn't normal for me to not give them a receipt promptly after they paid, and they realized I was probably unclear what to do about the situation.

So, I gave Janessa her receipt and returned the two cheques for $330.

Just goes to show you how a minor little thing can develop into a "situation" so quickly that you don't know what hit you.  It's not the $10 or $20 I was upset about.  It was the fact that it seemed clear to me that I was being played for a sucker by people I would have never expected that from, and that's why I was unclear what I should do about it.  I didn't want to damage a good relationship, but it seemed the only way I could avoid doing that was to go along with it and act like a sucker.  Luckily, it turns out I didn't have to do anything about it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 1, 2010)

Man I just love stories with a happy ending, I still think if they were Hooter Girls I'd of let it slide, but hey thats just me


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 2, 2010)

Well, I guess it just goes to show that a quick decision can lead to problems if you don't consider all the possiblities.  I figured I'd let the first cheque for $330 slide, not thinking that I might get a second cheque for $330, and what would I do then?

Now I understand why your US President has to have everything he says or does OK'd by a team of advisers in advance just to prevent an "off the cuff" comment from creating a big mess or misunderstanding.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 2, 2010)

Gladd it all worked out,,,,, and quickly. Im think a lot of people jump the gun and that can really backfire. In this case you waited a short time and it turned out perfect.


----------



## funetical (May 2, 2010)

That was epic reading Nestor. I'm glad it worked out.  I'm glad you waited.


----------

